# Forum General Penpals and Language Exchange  Hey guys!

## Wendy

Hello everyone  :: 
I run across your forum and I must say it's just an amazing place! ::  
You guys are all great, really!
I have a problem and I need your help ( maybe I will be helpful for some of you as well )
Well....I happened to be in love with the guy from the US....( kinda personal stuff, but I hope you'll understand ) and before my desperate feelings got me I could speak English only at the "Hey-bye" level....
I started to learn the language and now I know a litlle bit more lol....But I need to...no, I just MUST speak fluent English...because Im going to meet him very soon and I don't want to disappoint him.....
So please, If any of the native Eng. speakers here are willing to help me with that, I would be just happy and I in turn would be more than glad to help you with Russian.
We could exchange our contacts ( I have skype&AIM ) and just start chatting, correcting each other.
Thank you so much in advance, guys!
Take care and have a lovely day!
If you have questions, plz feel free to ask any of them.
I'll be looking forward to your replies  :: 
Wendy

----------

